# How are these brushes/combs?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi guys! I knew I should've asked for opinions BEFORE I placed my order but I got too excited and already ordered it. :blink: 

My breeders recommended these brushes/combs...but I've been seeing so much about the Madens that maybe I should've looked into that instead.

Anyways, are these brushes & shampoo (biogroom) she recommended okay?

Thanks for the feedback!

Xoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I would only use a slicker brush on paws or other areas where the hair is very very short as that type of brush can damage a coat, even a puppy cut. I would stick with a Madan brush or other type of pin brush (without the ball tips). I use Madan combs as well, but other brands of combs that are wide enough to go through hair without ripping it out would work too. 

The thing to remember with our fluffs is that they have hair, not fur (that's why they don't shed very much). Think about combing your own hair with a slicker brush or other tool designed to pull out loose fur - that's what it will feel like for a Maltese or any other single coated dog.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got my Madan brush at Toplinepets . They're great!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a Madan brush, there is nothing like it. A slicker is too rough. I have only used Biogroom Waterless shampoo as a touch up in the middle of bath week and I love it, I never used their Shampoo and Conditioner. I use Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten and I love it the best out of everything I have tried. The combs are good but you also should get a Moustache comb for the face the teeth are very close together. It's not expensive. I really do recommend a Madan Brush.

BTW, Teddy is so cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since it!s so static with winter, I use this when I comb and brush mine daily. It cuts down on the static and helps moisturize.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What is a good conditioner? And what kind of scissors do you use on the face?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would not use an All Systems slicker. I bought one ten years ago and they are very scratchy. The only slicker I use (on feet only) is from Chris Christensen.

My favorite grooming tools (Madan brushes and combs) are from Topline.

toplinepet.com


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am still learning about grooming stuff!!! But I think Teddy is so cute what a perfect name


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never had a Madan brush because I am so frugal---I heard that Madan doesn't stand behind them when the pins come out.
I do have 3 brushes I like: CC w/the wooden bristles (good against static), a small German brush by Mars that I bought a dog show & LOVE, esp. the size; and a Pure Paws brush which I got through Crystal at Pampered Pet. The CC brush was a replacement when my slicker brush from them had an issue w/retracting bristles (they had gotten a bad batch of bristles). The guarantee time was up but CC replaced it free of charge w/the more expensive wooden bristle one! Now that is a guarantee!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had one Madan brush where the pins came out and the company that sold it to me replaced it immediately.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I would not use an All Systems slicker. I bought one ten years ago and they are very scratchy. The only slicker I use (on feet only) is from Chris Christensen.
> 
> My favorite grooming tools (Madan brushes and combs) are from Topline.
> 
> toplinepet.com


I have the slicker from CC and I love it for legs and feet.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Marj and Kandis....I am going to order a slicker from CC for Zoe's legs and feet. Is there a special one? I am sure it works great for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Post and great answers-I was getting ready to buy new grooming items next week. All the above post save me alot of research.*
*Hey You Gotta Love this Site!!*
*All you Sm Members are so helpful,Thank you for taking time to post answers. Nickee**


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have Maden brushes, but my fave is the Chris Christensen. And love his butter combs! And I use Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. Guess I'm a good CC customer!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the Madan brush, CC triangle shaped slicker for legs and feet, CC buttercomb. I've had the Madan brush for over a year and it's still good as new.


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been using the Madan from topline pet on Minty for months now and I think it is the best brush ever. I also use their steel tail comb for her beard. I don't spend a lot on Shampoo products though. My breeder recommended proline no-rinse facial wash which I have used religiously and she has had no tear staining what-so-ever.

I was recently at a cute dog shop in st. helena with my mom and I ran into a lady with a beautiful yorkie. We chatted a little about grooming and she told me that her friend owns and shows maltese and she uses and swears by pantene for all her show dogs. She said it leaves the coat very silky and easy to brush so i'm going to give it a try! Minty is 8 months and is almost in full coat so at this point I will take all the advice I can get.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

I've used the combs and I like the combs so far! But looks like I will invest in a Madan soon enough..bc of all the good reviews! Thanks for all the replies & help


----------

